# 2015 Rogue Liftgate won’t latch



## PleaseHelp! (Dec 11, 2019)

My Rogue Liftgate will not open or close with my key fob, pushing the exterior button on the Liftgate, or pushing the interior open button. I have to open/close it manually. Additionally, it will not latch when all the way down. I have checked fuses and the battery voltage and all seems to be okay.

Anyone else have this issue, what was the problem and solution?

right now, I have had to tie it down with para-cord just to make it to and from work without it bouncing around. When I hit a bump my locks will unlock and the chime will sound letting me know it is open.

So frustrating!!


----------



## Scaramanga (Nov 17, 2019)

Does the lift try to move at all? The latch / lock may think it's locked, if you hose it down with WD-40, wipe off the excess and see if the locking prawl / latch will click up and down you may be able to nudge it into the open position and get it to close manually. I think there is a relay involved under the hood, I'll look it up.


----------

